# How to upload photos, and use other forum features..



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS56LyUAAEPfgEAQQRWAEqPqVqA/79/gMAEUEGmoaQ1J+jQkek2TKHoh6jwglJkmmk2po0NANGgGgNDAyDIADEaDIZAYonijz3RYEyD3CCiRXfcKxzGdSwt9OPo05Y6V9PcNBc5sNOHaNGiuHJPzehIReI3IGUzVcXU7X+lnqwxApGY6tHY5Ao3HdoxPsDkFwb4XUPEpQbak46L7mNTHhyh+w3KfGMXbS/10nhgcxFmfzGpQUIS0KyfUopORmGos4B8BQMyOdRLp65uSYU0dKyDa96izWjqOyQ2wG0+UHNR5INLPohBSBzmffJsJmGX256CVd447iu5UyrXUmauwckpKj4j3v0sZIG2OBOkMQkDCxglQVRurRSA4tXgzLKaUD+LuSKcKEgXPReSg


----------



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

Nawet już mam parę firm które zadeklarowały pomoc wzamian za reklamę. (bez tego się nieobejdzie,musimy się jakoś utrzymywać).Działamy oficjalnie razem z klubem który też nam pomaga.
https://smli.xyz/sitemap.xml
https://smartportal.online


----------

